
Ask HN: What to Replace Access Database With? - Maha-pudma
If, for some reason best known the those that came before you, mission critical work was being managed via an Access Database, which itself was really just a front end for what appears to have started out as two massive excel tables, what would you migrate to?<p>The current database is just a file on network storage and there&#x27;s about 50 people using it at the same time. It&#x27;s getting really slow and is constantly needing to be compacted and repaired due to errors. In short a night are to manage. It needs to be replaced. None of the data is normalised and there&#x27;s loads of duplication, so I personally think it will need to be a clean break rather than a migration. Any suggestions welcome.
======
sharemywin
you might look at creating a linked table in access and using sql server. also
look into index the data to speed up queries.

